# 1980s?? Medici pro strata road bike find



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 13, 2022)

I recently bought a cool looking Medici road bike. In a short search I think it's from the 1980s. Just could not find much information as to the exact year. Does anyone hear have info on these or have a good source for further info?


----------



## juvela (Dec 13, 2022)

-----

lug pattern appears to be BOCAMA Professional

investment cast fork crown & seat stay bridge appears Cinelli

Medici is a marketing badge

there were two or three California builders who produced the frames by contract

marque active 1978-84
your example appears late; would think it to come from the 1983-84 time

catalogue collection here; you should be able to find your model & year:





__





						bulgier.net - /pics/bike/Catalogs/medici/
					





					bulgier.net
				





-----


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 13, 2022)

Velo-Retro/links, has some good info and discussions about the brand.
Check it out.
It’s pretty interesting.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 13, 2022)

Thanks for the help cabers. What's interesting that the brake wire is fished in the top tube and not the traditional 3 loops up top. It also has a chrome fork and chrome rear seat stays.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 13, 2022)

Yeah, I remember when they were the hot bike back in the 80’s.
Carnivale’s Bike Rack in Huntington Beach was a Medici dealer.
You could walk in and custom order them, any way you wanted it.


----------



## all riders (Dec 13, 2022)

If it is equipped as built, It would have to be late, as Juvela suggests, and I think likely '84. Shimano 105 didn't exist until 1982 and that odd grey finish is certainly a second or third iteration (maybe even later--105 got a reboot in '86) most likely the bike would have come with Shimano 105 clipped, semi-platform pedals. Look clipless pedals first came out in 1984 but didn't look like those, until about a year later after the ridiculously blocky first version sat unsold. (they remarketed the first ones as mtb pedals). I think the groupset will be your best bet for nailing down the year--that grey thing was one or two years --if memory serves me.  (often not).


----------

